# Need Good Quality CCTV's with inbuilt mic?



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello,

to all of you.

I need two CCTV cameras to record indoor video with audio, but after going to the market I am totally confused between the CCTV's and IP Cameras and DVR's and NVR's etc. Now, Please tell me respected members what to purchase as I clearly told that the requirement is to record videos clearly as well as to record audio clearly and with the sync, and I need DVR or NVR (whichever is best) in which I can extend the cameras later on actually in the coming time I need total 8 cameras so please advice it accordingly,The Budget is Rs.10000 for two Cameras as well as DVR and its initial charges like cabling etc.Hope to see reply soon.

Thank You.

Regards,

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

You can go with these though they are not in your budget. You need to extend your budget a bit.
[S$159.40] Hikvision® DS-2CD2142FWD-I 4MP WDR Dome Network Camera with DC12V & PoE(Waterproof Day Night Motion Detection PoE)30m IR
Here is a guide for using CCTV Microphones to capture Audio:Using CCTV microphones to capture audio: SpyCameraCCTV Blog

PS: I am not an expert in Security Systems but I do know that Dome Cameras are much better than Projection Cameras.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello,

to all of you.

How are you? Actually firstly I need to apologize because I opened the little old thread, actually I need a Wireless Camera with Mic to record Indoor Videos in the Artificial Lighting, Please advice, My budget is Rs.5000 Max, Please reply soon, its urgent.Thank You.

Regards,

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2017)

It's been a month and you haven't got much replies. My guess is not a lot of people here know much about CCTV cameras. Better google...


----------



## CRACING (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello @GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK 

In your budget, I could only suggest Sricam. Available in the Amazon and Ebay. There are different models and features to choose. Of course these are imported from China and labeled here but I believe quality of Sricam Cams are good and feedbacks too.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## Upadhyay (Sep 4, 2017)

See if this can serve the purpose 
Cleverdog Baby Monitor

It is available on Amazon for less than 3K


----------

